# ■□ D3tailed Car Care - 2 day Range Rover makeover □■



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't forget to follow us on twitter - facebook - linkedin for more info day to day @ D3tailed Car Care.

We have a unit based in West Sussex, but also fully mobile nationwide.

This week we've been correcting some bodyshop polishing on a lovely Subaru Impreza STI that I fully corrected last year.










More to come on this detail over the wknd so keep your eyes peeled.

*
2005 Range Rover TDV6 - Major Correction Detail
*

But now the the major correction on this Range Rover over the passed 2 full days, around 15hrs of polishing was carried as the car was suffering some major bush scratches and swirls, the car arrived first thing thursday morning from a trade client who needed it looking it's best :thumb:

Anyway on with the detail, car on arrival was pretty clean but still had to be foamed/washed/de-tarred/clayed etc ready for the paintwork inspection :wall::wall:

*Products used:*
D3tailed Car Care wash buckets
Tutti fruity snow foam
D3tailed Car Care PH neutral Shampoo
D3tailed Car Care Plush Lambswool Mitt
AS Smart wheels
AS g101
AS Tardis
Wolfs de-ironiser
Sonus clay
Scholl Concepts s3 gold
Lake Country wool pad
Megs finishing pad
Megs 80
Concours car care gold rush
Concours car care carnauba wax
D3tailed Car Care Super Plush Drying Towel
D3tailed Car Care edgeless Polishing Towels
D3tailed Car Care super plush Buffing Towels
Concours britetyre
AS 50/50 glass cleaner
IPA























































So as you can see in need of some TLC.

On with the polishing, broke out with the LC wool and s3 gold, most places were taking 2-3 hits and finishing down very well with the wool only needing a light refine with megs 80 afterwards.

Here are some 50/50 shots of the correction:









































































after the full machining process, including the correction and refining the car was the then given a really good IPA wipedown to remove any oils and fillers from the glaze.

The car was then applied with CCC gold rush by hand and the buffed, this was then followed with the CCC carnauba wax, trim treated, tryes/arches dressed, glass cleaned etc etc.

And 2 full days were have this.






















































































































Up coming details, NHB Civic Correction, GTR Correction, TTS Roadster Correction, F430 spyder Correction, BMW Z8 Enhancement ​


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

great finish.

:thumb:


----------



## Raceno7 (May 2, 2011)

Wow, now theres a difference :thumb:


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Fantastic job man!


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Not keen on the sport wheels, look dinky on that beast. Looks good dude. S3 needed?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good work fella :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

Beau Technique said:


> Not keen on the sport wheels, look dinky on that beast. Looks good dude. S3 needed?


I'd run out of s17 so straight opt for the s3, it's a trade car and he has got the original wheels to go on it for sale ;-)


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Great transformation mate. Your heart must sink a little to think that at some point a festering sponge will be dragged over it.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Good job there.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Blimey, that paintwork was in a state when it came in:doublesho Looked like a different vehicle when it left - great work there.:thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Great turn around on the Rangie.


----------



## hotrod09 (May 25, 2011)

I love the zebra look - That was already good in the teaser. Nice job!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice Paul :thumb:


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Lovely work mate! When is the impreza being posted? Looking forward to that one! Lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

OGGYsri said:


> Lovely work mate! When is the impreza being posted? Looking forward to that one! Lol.


Prob tuesday now for the scooby, busy doing a GTR tomorrow and shattered tonight. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

1 very happy client today when he collected the RR.


----------



## FL1P 89 (May 4, 2011)

super turn around dude


----------



## mjh760 (Dec 6, 2011)

I've got my first "proper" detail on one of these in 3 weeks, hope i can make it look as good as that, great work!!!


----------

